# White mold on driftwood.



## BDoss1985 (Sep 15, 2011)

What's it look like? Take a pic.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

Any nerite snails in the tank?


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

If it looks like jelly it's a bacteria and should go away after a week or two.


----------



## jczernia (Apr 16, 2010)

No nerite snails in that tank

I hope you guys can see it on top of the drift wood


----------



## shrimpzoo (Sep 27, 2011)

If it's white and fuzzy (from what I can see from the picture it is) then it's harmless.

according to this site: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/driftwood.php

"What's that fuzz on my driftwood?

Quite often after driftwood is added to an aquarium, a white almost transparent fuzz will grow on it. This fuzz can appear several weeks to several months after the driftwood is added to the aquarium. Popular thinking is this fuzz is either a fungus or a mold. Either way it's harmless, unfortunately it's not pleasing to look at. Some people have had luck just brushing it off. Others have had luck by introducing algae eating fish, as they will actually eat it. Neither technique will guarantee preventing this fuzz from recurring. The important thing is to have faith, as it will eventually disappear."

=======================================================

I've had fuzz on driftwood before that looks like yours and my RCS just ate it up.


----------



## jczernia (Apr 16, 2010)

Thank you
Yes it is white and fuzzy,it showed up over night. So it is shrimp safe:icon_conf


----------



## shrimpzoo (Sep 27, 2011)

Yeah, nothing will happen, it is harmless. The shrimp will just graze on it.


----------



## cookymonster760 (Apr 30, 2011)

yeah shrimps will eat that like crazy


----------



## BDoss1985 (Sep 15, 2011)

Yea I had that early on with some driftwood if it's just sitting there you can just wipe it clean with a paper towel if it bothers you.


----------



## plamski (Sep 25, 2009)

I have it all the time in new setups if driftwood is not boiled for 3-4h at least.
It never go away by itself in my case. Shrimps can't fix it either.
But I know who can do the job for 5-6 days.3-4 Otocinclus per tank -after a week drift wood looks like new.


----------



## FenderOffset238 (Apr 19, 2011)

I had the same experience in my newer shrimp/boraras set up. 
Never mind shrimp eating it, my Chili Boraras gobbled it down!


----------

